# JSPX/JSF + JavaScript



## thE_29 (23. Apr 2007)

Hohi!

Ich will in einer JSF/JSPX Seite ein Javascript einbinden, aber wenn ich 


```
<script type="javascript" language="javascript" charset="ISO-8859-1">
function isNumber(elem, ev)
{
.....
if(keyCode < 52)
..}
</script>
```

schreiben will regt er sich beim < auf! Er regt sich auch genauso beim && oder || auf, also wenn ich diese im if habe!

Wie kann ich das ganze starten?!

Achja, aufregen tut sich der JDeveloper, bzw der Compiler da er beim < einen Tag erwartet! Und && oder || passt ihm einfach so nicht!



mfg


----------



## zordan (23. Apr 2007)

Hi!

Wenn ich den Code zwischen die HEAD Tags packe, habe ich keine Probleme mit meinem JDeveloper. Keine Fehleranzeige bei der Analyse.

Gruss


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (24. Apr 2007)

Ansonsten kannst du es auch in Kommentare packen (nein, es wird dann nicht ignoriert! )


----------



## thE_29 (24. Apr 2007)

@zordan: geht nicht!

@ksg9: dann ist es nachher gar nicht mehr da  Der Compiler schmeißts weg, aber so gehts nun... (pervers²)


```
<script type="text/javascript">

function isNumber(elem,ev)
{
    var keyCode = null;
    if(ev != null <&>amp; <&>amp; ev.which != null)
    {
        keyCode = window.event.keyCode;
    }
    else if(window.event)
       keyCode = window.event.keyCode;
    if(keyCode == null) return false;
    if(keyCode == 127 || 32 >= keyCode) return true;
    if(keyCode >= 48 <&>amp; <&>amp; keyCode <&>lt;= 57)
    {
       return true;
    }
    return false;
}
</script>
```


Bei den & gehören natürlich die <> weg, aber sonst übersetzt der das in die Zeichen 
Einfach nur graußlich!!!!

Deswegen werfe ich dieses JSF/MyFaces weg und beschäftige mich mal mit Adobe Flex/Open Lazlo (zum Glück kann ich dort ja auch auf die Webservices zugreifen).

Aber dieses JSF Dings, wo alles in zig verschiedenen Files aufgeteilt ist, man dann mit Javascript sich noch rumärgern kann, ist in meinen Augen nix "fertiges". Hoffe mal das bei Adobe Flex was besseres hergibt beim validieren, etc.. (für den Preis was die Lizenzen kosten, sollte es das schon tun )


----------

